# Msd 6al



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Does anyone know how to wire an MSD 6AL to a 96 Nissan 200SX SE-R, I though the two wires coming into the distributor were the ones i needed to hook up to the MSD but they are not, any help is greatly appreciated it the MSD instructions does not have installation instructions for nissans with built in coil


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

go to msd.com they have instructionsfor all kinds of apps


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14SER said:


> *Does anyone know how to wire an MSD 6AL to a 96 Nissan 200SX SE-R, I though the two wires coming into the distributor were the ones i needed to hook up to the MSD but they are not, any help is greatly appreciated it the MSD instructions does not have installation instructions for nissans with built in coil *


Contact JWT, they have a wireing diagram for this.

Mike


----------

